# C&CC do away with "camping miles" scheme



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

When catching up with the October magazine, I notice that they are doing away with this scheme from 2010, and replacing it with a 4 for 3 or 7 for 5 deal at sites in Mid & low season. I've used the Camping miles scheme while it's been going, but have lost a "free" day a couple of times when saving up days. 
I can't help thinking that the new scheme will be more beneficial to tuggers rather than MHers becuase they tend to spend longer on one site than we do. Also will you be able to book on line & claim the discounted rates? It was always a pain to claim the free nights when booking sites, you'd end up having credits floating.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Free nights*

Hi Mike

The free night system at present though is little use to people like me who stay put for 14 or 21 days - the new system you mention sounds much more advatangeous. I have not read anything about it anywhere though, but it does sound like it might tempt people to stay for a bit longer etc.

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

interesting and got me thinking, i think the average duration for motorhomers will on the whole be 2-3 days but to see if my assumption is correct I have created a new front page survey http://www.motorhomefacts.com/survey-18.html


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

bognormike said:


> When catching up with the October magazine, I notice that they are doing away with this scheme from 2010, and replacing it with a 4 for 3 or 7 for 5 deal at sites in Mid & low season. I've used the Camping miles scheme while it's been going, but have lost a "free" day a couple of times when saving up days.
> I can't help thinking that the new scheme will be more beneficial to tuggers rather than MHers becuase they tend to spend longer on one site than we do. Also will you be able to book on line & claim the discounted rates? It was always a pain to claim the free nights when booking sites, you'd end up having credits floating.


Hi bognormike,
I raised this issue on this forum recently and to be honest I did not receive much support. I have written (email) to the C&CC but they have not even acknowledged my email. When the new scheme is implemented I will be using CS network rather than main sites unless I decide to stay for 3 nights or more.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bob

somebody did say that there was a thread when we were away - hope this brings up more interest.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> somebody did say that there was a thread when we were away - hope this brings up more interest.


Yes I hope so. It will be interesting to see the results of nukeadmin's poll.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good proposal from our point of view- it would encourage us to stay an extra night "free"- and with the concession rate, may get to the point where the club pays us :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I recently tried to use up some of my "Stamps" for a free night at a C&CC club site. "Not possible" I was told I had to book more than one night to be able to use up any of my already collected credits.

What logic is behind this? It is much the same as SainsburysTesco refusing to allow you to use your loyalty points unless you buy more than double the amount you are claiming in credit.

We very rarely stay more than one night anywhere, so I have a definite feeling of "we wuz robbed" leaving a nasty taste, for what hitherto I had seriously regarded as the friendlier club.

Tco


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Free night*

Hi

Despite being a long stayer, I think I will be better off under the new system. For example....

At present, I stay 14 nights on a site - one of them is a free one. I roll in to Kingsbury for two nights - one is free, then somewhere else for 12 or 19 and one is free.

New system - stay for 14 and pay for 12, stay for 2 and pay for 2, stay for 12 and pay for 10.

I think there should be a stay for 28 and pay for 21 in low season. You would be amazed how many people I meet on various sites who are on 28 night bookings.

Re the one night free on a one night stay, the terms and conditions do clearly state that a minimum of two nights must be booked. I would think this is to prevent sites and certain locations being swamped. I would hazard a guess that sites close to ferry ports would suffer in that respect.

Russell


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

tco said:


> I recently tried to use up some of my "Stamps" for a free night at a C&CC club site. "Not possible" I was told I had to book more than one night to be able to use up any of my already collected credits.
> 
> What logic is behind this? It is much the same as SainsburysTesco refusing to allow you to use your loyalty points unless you buy more than double the amount you are claiming in credit.
> 
> ...


Hi tco,
Likewise we usually only stay one night but occasionally stay two nights and use our camping miles. I suppose it is like the Supermarket bogof (buy one, get one free) except you have already bought 10 to get one free, if you see what I mean.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Free night*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Despite being a long stayer, I think I will be better off under the new system. For example....
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,
I don't want to sound critical but I only spent about 5-7 days on a single site when I caravanned. I have found my motorhome gives me the freedom to tour and explore. I would not want to stay on the same site unless there were things I wanted to see locally. Out of interest, what is the attraction of staying on the same site for so long?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bob - Russell is a "full-timer" and at present lives in the motorhome 8) :wink:


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Bob - Russell is a "full-timer" and at present lives in the motorhome 8) :wink:


Thank you. Now I understand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Free night*



Rapide561 said:


> Re the one night free on a one night stay, the terms and conditions do clearly state that a minimum of two nights must be booked. I would think this is to prevent sites and certain locations being swamped. I would hazard a guess that sites close to ferry ports would suffer in that respect.
> 
> Russell


I can see that the new scheme help people in your position. I understand that the existing rule states that you must stay for at least double the time you want to claim back.

My position is that it is an unneccessary discrimination against genuine tourers rather than people who virtually "live" on a site. There can be no possible justification for preventing the "one nighters" from gaining the benefits that they have earned.

As to the suggestion that sites near ferry ports may suffer, why is that? there is either room to stay or there is not, it is as simple as that, irrespective of whether you are paying for the site by cash, card or stamps. The club are not serving all members equally, that is my main complaint.

Tco


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you tco, I agree there is discrimination in this revised scheme.

It would be useful if those who share this view email C&CC with their concerns.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

orian said:


> Thank you tco, I agree there is discrimination in this revised scheme.
> 
> It would be useful if those who share this view email C&CC with their concerns.


I have already done so - I await a response.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I agree there is discrimination in this revised scheme.


It might technically, and according to the definition, be "discrimination" but it's not unlawful.

Any "terms and Conditions" in relation to any "offer" is Discrimination, eg "book by such and such a date and get cheapo ferry "discriminates" against those who don't have the cash or the opportunity to book in time.

Concessionary rates "discriminate" against those who don't fit the age profile. Our local Fitness centre "discriminates" against me as they're doing an offer for those between 16 and 19 yrs.

It's prevalent...but organizations are entitled to do it if it fits their marketing strategy....as they do

:roll: :roll:

Oh- and though a touch off topic, surely the largest class of people who are entitled to shout "Discrimination" are those families with children of school age...higher air fares,higher Ferry costs, higher site fees etc etc...and they can do naff all about it as they are "forced" to take their holidays in school holiday times.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > I agree there is discrimination in this revised scheme.
> 
> 
> It might technically, and according to the definition, be "discrimination" but it's not unlawful.
> ...


I am not really concerned whether this is legal discrimination or not. I feel as a long serving member of C&CC they are failing to reward my loyalty because I only stay one night at a time.
I can spend 14 nights on different sites whilst another unit could stay on one site for 14 nights. The difference is, they receive a discount but I won't.
Consequently I and any others who feel agreived by this change of policy have a right as a member to make this known to the C&CC.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I can spend 14 nights on different sites whilst another unit could stay on one site for 14 nights. The difference is, they receive a discount but I won't.


Exactly- it's part of the marketing strategy to persuade people to stay longer on one site. You're falling into the trap of thinking that the Club (and others) is there for your benefit.

The "Miles" scheme cost more to administer than it brought in revenue-it vwasn't used enough by "Us" the Members so if anyone is to blame...... :wink:


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > I can spend 14 nights on different sites whilst another unit could stay on one site for 14 nights. The difference is, they receive a discount but I won't.
> 
> 
> Exactly- it's part of the marketing strategy to persuade people to stay longer on one site. You're falling into the trap of thinking that the Club (and others) is there for your benefit.
> ...


It is has been many years since I believed in Father Christmas or the Club is here for my benefit.
However, if revenue is there prime motivator then dissatisfied members who decide to use farms, CS sites or even wild camp might offset the benefits they forsee in there new scheme.
We can all vote with our wallets and if we feel this is a retrograde step, write to C&CC.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Free nights*

Hi

I can only suggest that those who do not like the new system - and I am not overly keen - write to the Club to state their concerns. It must be remembered though that this is a "perk" that is not a requirement.

In respect of discrimination, regular/long term members may remember the claim I made against the Northern Rock (prior to it's collapse) about their "silver saver" account for those of a certain age. There are campsites that will not allow Buccaneer Caravans!

Russell


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

orian said:


> Thank you tco, I agree there is discrimination in this revised scheme.
> 
> It would be useful if those who share this view email C&CC with their concerns.


My initial complaint was about the discrimination in the existing scheme. The new scheme only makes it worse.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Free nights*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are campsites that will not allow Buccaneer Caravans!
> 
> Russell


???????? :signhuh:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravans*

Honestly - there is a well known site in North Yorkshire that will not allow Buccaneer Caravans on site!!!!


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

I suspect that this scheme has similar problems to Motor Insurers No Claims Discount. More trouble than its worth but once started very difficult to get rid of.

It is as mentioned above, just a marketing strategy. Remember, like the age concession these benefits are not provided by the Caravan Club. 

You pays your money and takes your choice :roll:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

> There are campsites that will not allow Buccaneer Caravans!


Russell,

Any chance of expanding on this ??


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Personally I wish they would just cut the prices across the board. We might use them more then.

As it stands at the moment both the old scheme and the new scheme are useless to us.

Derek


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

As I mentioned in an earlier post, I emailed the club for an explanation. I recieved an acknowledgement promising an answer in three days. Seven days later still no reply. Why am I not surprised? Thinking back, this is the third question I have sent to them and they have ignored them all. Do you think they are trying to tell me something?

Tco


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

tco,

Yes they are telling you, that they run their club as they wish, and if you or anyone else doesn't like it, they can stop being a member, because they know that most people will not leave.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> tco,
> 
> Yes they are telling you, that they run their club as they wish, and if you or anyone else doesn't like it, they can stop being a member, because they know that most people will not leave.


You may be right, time will tell.
I have just renewed my motorhome insurance through C&CC because they were cheaper than other quotes I received and they have a good legal team. I asked the insurer what would happen if I left C&CC and they told me they would take my membership number off the policy. But what about the discount I get from being a member? There isn't any came the reply. Yet another reason why I can leave C&CC if I am really upset with how they run things.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Having written to C&CC to protest at the cessation of Camping miles I have received this short reply:

"This Policy was put in place by the Sites Committee, who are themselves Members, for the benefit of Members. Should you wish to change the rulings, the onus would be on the member to exercise their right to vote at their AGM and to put a motion forward to that effect. All adopted motions would then be forwarded to the Sites Committee for their consideration."

I think it is a shame that we were not consulted before the decision was taken rather than here it is, now you change it if you can!!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think it is a shame that we were not consulted before the decision was taken


The Club would presumably say that the various committees are elected by the members to speak and vote on behalf of the members and anyone is entitled to either vote or stand for a committee.

I must admit I've done neither so I can't really complain. Having said that I prefer the "new" scheme (free fourth night on some sites) anyway


----------



## RalphandRudy (May 15, 2009)

Telbell said:


> > Having said that I prefer the "new" scheme (free fourth night on some sites) anyway
> 
> 
> Depends whether the free night offer is available all year round and also is not dependent on arriving on site on a particular day of the week, i.e a Monday whcih is usually a quiet day for arrivals on sites.
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CAmping*

Hi

Reference to the committee, you have to be a member for five years before you can stand. Some of you will recall the thread where I have expressly stated I will stand for election after my five years of membership.

Reference the Buccaneers that are refused entry to a site, the site is Flamingo Land. They also refuse Hobby. There is/was a thread on here with my correpondence between myself and the site.

Russell

Edit - here is the link to the terms and conditions for camping at Flamingo Land. I am going to have another go at them....Buccaneer are Elddis????

http://www.flamingoland.co.uk/resort/media/pdfs/FlamingoLandLtd2009.pdf


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: CAmping*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Reference to the committee, you have to be a member for five years before you can stand. Some of you will recall the thread where I have expressly stated I will stand for election after my five years of membership.
> 
> Russell


It will be interesting to see how you get on Russell. As I understand it, a candidate is not allowed to "canvass" for votes. So unless you are one of the clique who rally every weekend, serve for several years on a local DA committee, general members will not know who you are and are therefore unlikely to vote for you I would have thought.

Certainly none of the candidtes that appear in the AGM notice are known to me, I might just as well vote for the man in the moon.

Now that is an example of a closed shop if ever you wanted to look for one.

Tco

p.s. I don't think the CC is very much different in that it operates in much the same way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Update!

I got a reply. I was expecting much the same answer as Orion had recieved, but it was very different:-

_I have noted your comments about the Camping Miles Passport Scheme. The scheme itself can be seen as a mixture of a 'loyalty bonus' for visitors to our Sites, and a way of encouraging further camping trips to our Sites network.

As a Free Camping Night constitutes the entire cost of a pitch regardless of the number of occupants of a unit, it is clear that considerable savings can be made, particularly if these Stamps are redeemed during the High Season. Therefore the Terms and Conditions, which are printed on the back pages of the passport, have been written and agreed upon by the Members Committee, who themselves are members, with the members benefit in mind. The Club feels Members will be more likely to visit Sites if they have single free Camping Nights to use either on a return visit to a favourite Site, or to try somewhere new within the UK Club Sites network rather than use all the stamps in a single stay._

My reply was as follows:

Thank you for your reply, I don't quite understand the comment _"The Club feels Members will be more likely to visit Sites if they have single free Camping Nights to use either on a return visit to a favourite Site, or to try somewhere new within the UK Club Sites network rather than use all the stamps in a single stay."_

All I wanted to do was to use up the stamps I had earned by staying a single night. My travel plans did not allow for a longer stay as I had a meeting to attend (to which I was on my way) A "single free camping night" was precisely what I wanted to enjoy. This was not allowed! It was, incidentally my first visit to that particular site.. I fail to see the logic of having to stay for another night simply to use up your already earned entitlements.

We shall see if we hear any more about it.

Tco


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I have recieved another reply from the Club. It amounts to "Them's the rules." If you don't like it, tough. No justification for the rule in the first place.

Tco


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

I have finally received a reply to my email sent to the C&CC magazine.

"The Camping and Caravanning Club is proud to be the oldest organisation of its kind in the world, having started life as The Camping Club in 1901. We do not aim to treat any type of camper differently from another and strive to provide excellent camping and caravanning facilities for all. We do not discriminate against Motor homes and endeavour to treat all our members equally with the same high standard they expect from our club. 

However, I am sorry that you feel differently, and will monitor incoming camper feedback to ensure other campers do not feel similarly. 

The Camping Miles scheme has run its course and is not being replaced by the 4 for 3 offer this is just a different incentive. These incentive schemes are put into place and then agreed by the Sites Committee, who are themselves Members, for the benefit of Members. Should you wish to change the rulings, the onus would be on the member to exercise their right to vote at their AGM and to put a motion forward to that effect. All adopted motions would then be forwarded to the Sites Committee for their consideration. 

I do hope you decide to stay with the Club and I thank you again for taking the time to contact the Club with your issues"


They say they are monitoring feedback so please let them know if you have a view. I have queried the fact that we must go through the outlined process to achieve a restoration of the old scheme but I am not aware they asked members what they thought before taking the decision. That's the fun of being a member of the Friendly Club.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC free nights*

Does anyone have a CCC credit card? Use of the card earns free nights at present, recognised by additional stamps being placed on a camping miles passport. What is happening to the credit card scheme?

R


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: CCC free nights*



Rapide561 said:


> Does anyone have a CCC credit card? Use of the card earns free nights at present, recognised by additional stamps being placed on a camping miles passport. What is happening to the credit card scheme?
> 
> R


Hi Rapide561,
Page 17 of the October edition of the C&CC magazine states " the last Club Credit Card statement offering miles will be September 2009".
I am glad I kept my Tesco Credit card, it is much better value.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The Camping Miles scheme has run its course and is not being replaced by the 4 for 3 offer this is just a different incentive.


Hmm!

Camping Miles Scheme terminates. 4 for 3 offer starts. But one isn't replacing the other :roll:

Anway, I;ll be happy to give the Club my view; I prefer the 4 for 3 :wink:


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > The Camping Miles scheme has run its course and is not being replaced by the 4 for 3 offer this is just a different incentive.
> 
> 
> Hmm!
> ...


Hi Telbell,
I also thought that was a very strange way of puuting it. When one offer ends and another starts most customers would say it had been replaced.

I accept that some people including yourself might prefer the new system but we do not yet have the details of the scheme. What restrictions will they place upon it?

It remains a disadvantage for the weekend camper (Fri- Sun) who will see no benefit at all. Add to this the number of members who signed up to the Club credit card and who have lost their reward and you start to see a significant number of dissatisfied members. :evil:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Orian,

If you look at it from the clubs point of view, they dont need to have incentives for the weekend campers, as has been said on this forum more than once the week ends get rather full, (maybe not in winter), what they are doing is giving incentives to people that use the sites for longer stays including the week days.

I see this as a good move from the clubs point of view, it will give less free nights away, and I dont see people using the club any less, if you are going to use a site for a few days, you will use it, wether you have a free night or not.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Orian,
> 
> If you look at it from the clubs point of view, they dont need to have incentives for the weekend campers, as has been said on this forum more than once the week ends get rather full, (maybe not in winter), what they are doing is giving incentives to people that use the sites for longer stays including the week days.
> 
> I see this as a good move from the clubs point of view, it will give less free nights away, and I dont see people using the club any less, if you are going to use a site for a few days, you will use it, wether you have a free night or not.


Steve,
You may be right about weekends, time will tell. However, there is a danger that those who spend 4 nights on different C&CC sites will look elsewhere. I for one, will probably choose farm sites or even wild camping but I would not dare to presume what other people might do.
I also think their Credit card customers will be looking for a better deal and as I said previously Tesco really do incentivise their customers.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

I have just looked at nukeadmin's survey - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/survey-results-18.html
It shows that over 80% of those responding spend 3 days or less on a site which suggests that C&CC will not be giving away many free nights if this survey is representative of motorhome users. I still think the new scheme benefits tuggers and full times in the main.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I have just received 2010 'Your place in the country' which contains details of the new scheme. There are lots of conditions, the main ones IMO are the exception dates - half-term holidays, Easter, Bank Holidays etc. 4 for 3 deals MUST commence on a Monday but 7 for 5 can start any day, can't be booked on-line only through call centre or with site direct and you can't use two offers back to back. Anyway, have a look yourself and see what you think.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> I dont see people using the club any less, if you are going to use a site for a few days, you will use it, wether you have a free night or not.


That's where I think you're wrong Steve. When deciding where to go for the weekend, I have a decision of whether to book a CC club, C&CC club, CL, CS or independent. One of the factors would have been to use up my miles, and the scheme was very much structured to direct you to off-peak, when the sites are under-utilised. Doesn't mean I won't use C&CC club sites any more, but it's definitely a factor and they'll get fewer visits from me.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bob - yes, that was my point in the first place, definitely favours tuggers :roll: 

and Paul - so many restrictions, and you can't book on line :? . Also the no back to back bookings will knock the full-timers


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I can understand the exception dates for the school holidays, as the sites are normally rammed anyway, any business would put that clause in.

I just think it is a fuss about nothing, it is an incentive not a right, and the club is entitled to change the scheme if it wants to or needs to.

As I have mentioned previously I think they have changed it because they were giving away too many pitches when they could have been selling them.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Steve

yes, they can choose various incentives. I'm glad there's no change to the over 55 discount !
I note in letters to the CC magazine recently that some people have been requesting something similar to the CCC's over 55 discount - CC have resisted, and pointed members to the midweek discounts available at certain sites. It's all about using different marketing ploys to fill up as many pitches at off-peak times.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> I just think it is a fuss about nothing, it is an incentive not a right, and the club is entitled to change the scheme if it wants to or needs to.
> 
> As I have mentioned previously I think they have changed it because they were giving away too many pitches when they could have been selling them.


I agree, certainly in my case its a lot of fuss about nothing. I could never build up enough camping miles to be useful and if I am anything to go by that is why they have changed it. From my point of view, as a very occasional user of C&CC sites, I might just get something out of the new scheme so I am all for it.

peedee


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> From my point of view, as a very occasional user of C&CC sites, I might just get something out of the new scheme so I am all for it.


Same here, I'm likely to have an extra midweek night "free" , so, by also including the age concession, this would make a very reasonable "per night" fee-better than many CL's and CS's :lol:

BTW- I like the new style "Your Place in the Country" book


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see people using the club any less, if you are going to use a site for a few days, you will use it, wether you have a free night or not.
> ...


I agree with Rosbotham. There is now very little incentive for me to visit a C&CC site, other than the old-age discount. We very rarely stay more than a single night and in the season collected a few stamps which I attempted to redeem at a a club site recently. As My schedule only allowed a single night stay this was refused on the grounds that I was only staying that one night. The site incidentally was almost empty, hence I suppose the hard line taken by the warden.

I cannot imagine the circumstances where we will stay at a club site for four or even three nights. Our style of camping has now been dumped on by the club.

Tco


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Free nights*

Hi

I have not received my place in the country yet, so cannot comment on the T's and C's, but based on what I am reading here, the scheme looks very good for me.

Book 7 nights and pay for 5 - so 2 free. Move on somewhere for two nights and redeem a free night from the present scheme - valid until 2010. Roll in to another site for 7 nights and get 2 free!

Does anyone know if.....

I book 7 for 5, can I then use a free night from the stamps scheme too? Or is that being too cheeky?

Russell


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Free nights*



Rapide561 said:


> Does anyone know if.....
> 
> I book 7 for 5, can I then use a free night from the stamps scheme too? Or is that being too cheeky?
> 
> Russell


Not cheeky if they have not stated that you can't. But usually in the T&C's of all the incentive schemes that I have ever known, you are not allowed to use them together, there is usually some caveat, saying can not be used in conjunction with any other offer.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I book 7 for 5, can I then use a free night from the stamps scheme too? Or is that being too cheeky?


Page 176 para14, (New Book)

" The Offer (4 for 3 and 7 for 5) cannot be used with any offer including Camping Miles........or any other promotional offer)"

(Good to meet you briefly at NEC Russell)


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

In the T&C's it does say 'cannot be used in conjunction........' but I can't see why you can't have 14 nights split over 2 sites and only pay for 5 at each. How would they know when you could book directly with the sites?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

paulmold said:


> How would they know when you could book directly with the sites?


It would still show on their computer screen.

Dave


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Having read T&C's again it states that 'cannot be used together on any one site' so it is perfectly OK to have 7 days for 5 at two seperate sites, one after another. I've also noticed the date exceptions rule out the school summer holidays so families that are governed by the school holidays won't be able to take advantage. Obviously they have no problem filling sites then. The half-term date exceptions depend on how the school dates affect you, some may benefit, some not.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Beat me to it Paulmold :wink: 

Nothing to stop you doing it consecutively on 2 different sites.

The new system will suit some and not others. It suits me- and no doubt it the Club feels it will suit them, as they wouldn't have introduced it otherwise


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Telbell said:


> Beat me to it Paulmold :wink:
> 
> Nothing to stop you doing it consecutively on 2 different sites.
> 
> The new system will suit some and not others. It suits me- and no doubt it the Club feels it will suit them, as they wouldn't have introduced it otherwise


100% with you on the above.

PS, what an awful performance from your boys the other night !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Stay longer for less.

Terms & Condotions para.8

*This offer is only available at participating sites.* Not available at CS's

I wonder how many sites will actually participate?

I remember the surprise of a warden at one site when I turned up for Motorhome service stop, i.e. top up water, empty elsan etc., She had never heard of the scheme! She did allow me to carry on as long as I made a donation to the "flower fund".

You may find that certain site do not participate.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

paulmold said:


> I have just received 2010 'Your place in the country' which contains details of the new scheme. There are lots of conditions, the main ones IMO are the exception dates - half-term holidays, Easter, Bank Holidays etc. 4 for 3 deals MUST commence on a Monday but 7 for 5 can start any day, can't be booked on-line only through call centre or with site direct and you can't use two offers back to back. Anyway, have a look yourself and see what you think.


Thanks for the info paulmold.
As I suspected there are terms/restrictions and complications. The devil is always in the detail!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

Sadly a few of my favourite sites are not included in mid season, never mind high! See link below...

Russell

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/Documents/Sites/SiteOffersV2.pdf


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: CCC*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sadly a few of my favourite sites are not included in mid season, never mind high! See link below...
> 
> ...


They are having a laugh, aren't they?
I remember the confusion expressed by site managers when C&CC changed the camping miles system. They are just going to love this one. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Orian, you have a pm

Tco


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*7 for 5*

Hi

Looking at the terms and conditions, the offers cannot be used back to back....

but how about....

7 for 5, then pay for a one night stay as an extra night, then another 7 for 5. That is not back to back as there is a one night booking in the way!!!!!!

Russell


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Tco, you have a pm


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> PS, what an awful performance from your boys the other night !!


ER...actually steco it was an improvement (overall) on the game against sunderland so there's hope yet :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Looking at the book, has anyone else compared the 2010 pricing to 2009? From what I can see low season pricing has gone up the odd 25ppn, but in high season they've put pricing up by c9%.

E.g. at Ravenglass, price per person's gone up from £8.35 to £9, price of a superpitch (ie hardstanding) gone from £3.20 to £3.50. So up from £19.90 to £21.50. 2% of it is the VAT increase, but that still leaves an increase of approx 6%.

Absolutely understand laws of supply & demand, but that level of increase when inflation is basically zero is 'aving a larf.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I was also studying the new prices and agree with you 100%. I will be using CL's, CS's and THS a lot more next year. It seems the only way to tell them - vote with your feet.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Hooray! - I've actually managed to use a free night from this years passport. I'm at Clent Hills site for the week. I've noticed another change in fees between this years Your Place in the Country and next years - the half-term weeks in February and October are Mid-Season prices next year whereas they are Low-Season this year. I suppose they've got to make up the money lost from from the Stay Longer for Less promotion somehow.
By the way Clent Hills is nowhere near full and it's half-term week - hardly any children to be seen!


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't seem to be able to view pages 7 and 8 of this thread. Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Anyone else got this problem?


Yep!

I think the fault's been recorded but not sure if there's any progress towards solving the problem


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, there's a glitch somewhere that nuke hasn't been able to resolve.

Maybe best to start a new thread if you want to add more to it?


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

bognormike said:


> yes, there's a glitch somewhere that nuke hasn't been able to resolve.
> 
> Maybe best to start a new thread if you want to add more to it?


Not really practical. I have been away for the past few days and I would have liked to see how the discussion had moved on.


----------

